# camrese ?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

My gyn suspects my ibs symptoms could be caused by endometriosis and after me talking about how i really dont like birth control, she convinced me to try camrese. Im a bit nervous as the reviews suck for it! Anyone have experience with it?


----------

